# WE GOT STUART LITTLE!!!



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm so excited!! Little White Dog Rescue called last night to tell us we can adopt Stuart Little!!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13194404

So we will drive to Omaha this weekend to get him. I could hardly sleep last night because I was so excited. And the kids were thrilled this morning when I broke the news to them.

Part of me is nervous too...I just hope he fits in well with our family, and that I don't regret adding another dog to the mix. But I can't wait for Miley to meet him. She will be so happy to have a buddy!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

How wonderful!! 
He sure is cute-looks like he has little pouty lips! Miley will have a buddy and I'm sure she'll be thrilled.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That's exciting! Don't forget your camera.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

How cute is that smile   !!

Congrats to you....have fun....and yes....we will expect pics!!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

He is SO cute!! I hope Miley falls in love with him too. 

When I first saw this thread, I thought you had gotten a pet gerbil or something LOL


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

OMG, he is very cute!!! I can't wait to see the pics, and I hope Miley loves him!
Gina


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Congrats! He is ADORABLE!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

He's adorable and I love his color and coat.
Congrats!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my gosh Renee - Stuart is absolutely stunning!! I am sure he will fit in perfectly with your family. I can feel your excitement jump off the page 
Only one more day!!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Renee, that's great news! I fell in love with Stuart Little when I saw him on petfinder. I'm so glad he's going to such a loving home. And I can't wait to see more pictures of him


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Renee, stuart little is so adorable...Miley will love him!!! now what about a name? are you keeping stuart?


----------



## mitrus (Apr 6, 2008)

You are so lucky. I saw him the other day and just fell in love. I hope everything goes smooth and he fits into your family. Have fun!!!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words and support...you guys are great!
I think the kids have agreed on "Copper" for a name for him (from Fox & the Hound).
But we will wait to meet him before we decide that for sure. Although my daughter, Trinity, is already referring to him as "Copper", even before we found out we were selected to adopt him. 
Geri~ thanks for the reminder to bring a camera along...I would not have thought of that til we got to Omaha!
I will be sure to post pics after we bring him home. It will be interesting to see Miley's reaction.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Ooooh....LUV the name Copper :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

What a cutie! Congrats to you all, can't wait to see photos when you bring him home.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Congratulations! What a sweet looking, handsome little boy! Hope you all love him in person, too! Looking forward to the photos!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG he's so cute. I'm so happy for you and your family and sure he will do fine.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

He's adorable! Lucky dog - lucky family!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome to the new member of your family...he's precious!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Congratulations! He is very cute!


----------



## snfager (Sep 29, 2006)

How wonderful for you all. I think Miss Daisy gets lonesome for more doggy company. If the weather was nicer I would invite you to stop by while you are here and we could have a play date.

Sharon in Omaha


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations! Have you thought about changing his name?


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

How very exciting for you! I had been wondering what had happened. He is absolutely adorable. I WILL be looking for PHOTOS. His colouring is absolutely amazing!

Meeka


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

What a cutie!!!!!! CONGRATS to all of you!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

How exciting! He's a little doll! 
Do you know how old he is or how big he is yet? 
He look like a really happy puppy and I love the name Copper...it's perfect for him!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats on the new addition


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Now Copper has to meet Todd, those were names of the Fox & the Hound!!! ound:


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Now Copper has to meet Todd, those were names of the Fox & the Hound!!! ound:


HA! That ran through my head too! We thought about calling him Oliver or Jackson, to go along with Miley (from Hannah Montana show), but Oliver doesn't fit him and Jackson is too close to Zack (who is my son).

I'm not sure how big he is, but if you watch the little slideshow on his petfinder page, he looks like he's about Miley's size (10 lbs). He is 6 months old, so Miley is about 8 months older than he is.

I have a question for people with multiple dogs that kennel them at night....do they each have their own kennel, or do you kennel them together in a larger kennel? I need to either buy an additional kennel, or a larger kennel they can share. Just don't know which is better....


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Renee congratulations! Can't wait to see the pictures.

And they should definitely have separate kennels. I think they like having their own space.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Renee said:


> I have a question for people with multiple dogs that kennel them at night....do they each have their own kennel, or do you kennel them together in a larger kennel? I need to either buy an additional kennel, or a larger kennel they can share. Just don't know which is better....


When I first brought my two home they shared the same kennel at night. After six weeks they were starting to play much earlier in the morning than I wanted so we moved up to two.....they are placed side by side in our room....never heard a peep out of them....and they are much happier to have their own space  Was also much easier by the time they were neutered....didn't have to concern myself with them jumping each other in the middle of the night


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new addition.:whoo:

He is an adorable dog. He looks like he is going to get quite large. I think the shih-tsu/hav mix is unlikely at his size already at 6 months old--but what do I know! I watched the video of him set to the beautiful music and quickly knew why you fell in love.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Julie, I agree.. I'm thinking tibetan terrier mix of some sort. He's cute regardless of what he is, though!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

By "quite large" how big do you think he will get??


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Now Copper has to meet Todd, those were names of the Fox & the Hound!!! ound:


Our chocolate lab's name was Copper which was why the kids insisted that we name Todd todd...but then Copper passed away a few weeks after Todd came home..I love the name though and with your little guy's coloring it will fit him perfectly!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I just emailed the rescue, and they said he weighs 14 lbs now. Do you think he'll get over 20lbs??


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think it is hard to guess an adult weight especially when you don't know the breeds. I would say from 6 months to adult, most dogs do gain some more weight. Just thinking about my pups- both the havs and the maltese. The one who gained the least was Isabelle my smallest but we went thru a period where we had her liver tested, etc cause she didn't gain much. At 6 months, Belle was right at 3lbs. Her adult weight is 5lbs At 6 months, Dash was 6lbs and at 15 months he is almost 10lbs so that would be about 40% more weight gain for him. Dora was abit more- 6months at 7.5lbs and adult 12lbs.

Do bigger dogs gain their weight faster if I remember correctly though?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I also think it depends on the breed and each dog is different as well. Kubrick was 10.5lbs at 5 months and 14.5lbs at 1 year, so that's a 30% increase in weight. He should gain at least 25% (3.5lbs), I should think... but it's all guesswork on my part and I could be completely wrong.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

He is so cute. Congratulations.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm sitting here thinking...I don't want a 20 lb dog. But then I don't know why I'm thinking that. Personality is more important. The gal that has been fostering him is going to call me tonight, so hopefully I can find out more about his personality to see if he's a fit for us.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Renee . . . are they positive about his age? And how big is Miley?

I remember I was hoping Jackson would stay around 10-12 lbs., but he kept on growing to the point that I could no longer pick him up with one arm. He is now almost 15 lbs., but he is such a nice size . . . I don't feel like I am going to step on him, and although he got a little bigger than I hoped, I wouldn't trade him for anything. I think size is only one of _many_ factors. I hope your foster family can convince you because we here are all ready in love!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for your input Kathy....That helps a lot! 
I didn't think about the possibility that they are off on age as well as possibly off on breed. 
We are already in love with him....I can't imagine saying we don't want him at this point. 
I'm anxious to speak with his foster mom tonight....

Oh...and Miley is 10 lbs. But she was also the "runt" of the litter.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yes, I would definitely say size should be pretty low on whether he joins your family or not. Energy is so much more of an issue when adding another dog. My 5lb is the one I am always yelling at to calm down, to knock it off, etc. I was just talking to a forum member today on how most of her training is modifying the world around her cause she is non stop! While I was always concerned about adding a dog much bigger than her, I quickly learned she doesn't care what size they are. She cares how they act, their energy, etc. My biggest dog is my calmest in energy and the easiest one I have. In fact she is the one I took to run errands cause she behaves the best!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's a cutie no matter what he is! I hope it all works out for you!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I can tell you that Brady was probably 14 pounds by the time he was 6 months. Dugan is 11 pounds at 8 months and I don't expect him to get much bigger. I can just tell he has a much smaller structure to him than Brady. Dugan has really slowed down in the last month or two. I love both my size havs (Brady is 19 lbs). I would have wished for a smaller hav when I got Brady, but I wouldn't trade him for the world!


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Stuart or Copper looks to have wonderfully looooooong legs. My Walter and Harriet are roughly the same age and have the same back length. Walter looks very slender and has a nice deep chest and tiny tiny waist, while Harriet looks thicker, more tube like, although she does not look fat. One would think that Walter weighs at least a pound less than Harriet but in fact he is a pound more. He is so thin he looks light but those long legs weigh more I guess. I suspect Copper is much the same. When you see him he won't look as heavy as he is because of his height. 

Also of the 4 little dogs I have, the 3 pounder (poodle) is by far the most active. She tries to play non stop with the havanese and she like to play rough. She hasn't been hurt at all. Of course, most likely once you meet the fellow you will forget all about all this stuff and just melt.

BEST of luck,

Meeka


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations how exciting, he is so adorable.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my. That is a gorgeous dog! I adore him!! His eyes are striking and his face is .... well.... squishable! He reminds me so much of Brodie. 


Congratulations!! :whoo:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I am in love with Stuart Little!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

marjrc said:


> Oh my. That is a gorgeous dog! I adore him!! His eyes are striking and his face is .... well.... squishable! He reminds me so much of Brodie.
> 
> Congratulations!! :whoo:


Thats what I was thinking about Tritia's Bodie; where is she, to comment?


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Copper (I love the name!) is adorable. HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Renee-How long did it take for you to hear back from the rescue group after you submitted your application?


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Congratulations! What a cutie.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Just checking in to see how the conversation with his foster mom went. I hope all went well.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Ann...it took a full 2 weeks before we were approved. Last Friday, they had a volunteer come look at our house and yard to make sure it was "dog-worthy". They called us Wednesday night and said we were picked to adopt Stuart Little.

I did not hear from Stuart's foster mom last night. But I'm sure she is just as busy as the rest of us. I emailed the rescue group asking for her phone # so I can call her tonight.

When I told my husband this was a *14 POUND puppy*, he was a little nervous about how big it would get too. Will it fit in our dog house that we have?? Then we got to thinking, what if it's mixed with something that sheds?!? Can't have a shedder with my allergies. So I'm anxious to speak with the foster mom tonight.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Renee, you are smart to think about the shedding . . . the problem is that they might not know if Stuart sheds until it gets warmer since he will probably just have puppy fur. Maybe if they don't know, you can hold off until you know a little more about him . . . it would be a shame to get him, get attached, and then find out he sheds  But then it would be bad it someone else got him and he might be perfect. Decisions, decisions :juggle:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

What a little doll! I hope all goes great


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG- I just watched the video. He is a stunning boy! I love how he looks like he has lips! if he ends up too big for you...he would fit in well with my 20 + lb boys....LOL. what gorgeous coloring he has...I think he looks more like a Hav/Tibetian terrier mix then shi tzu. but what do I know...he reminds me a lot of Tritia's Bodie. I can't wait to hear about his meeting Miley.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just watched it too - if he is too big for you - send him my way - he is fabulous- and sure does remind me of Bohdie.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Ok...I just talked to one of the guys at the rescue, and he said he thinks Stuart is as big as he will get...he weighed 13.8 lbs on March 6th. Although he admitted that he can't be sure...just his opinion. They are unsure of his age, but THINKS he is around 7 months now. He said he is a wonderful dog, and has had many people wanting him. Sounds like he is a playful little guy with the sweetest personality. He should give Miley a good run for her money...so to speak! We're meeting tomorrow afternoon in Omaha so we can check him out, and take him home if we fall in love with him! I've actually already fallen for him, and I think the knot in my stomach is from thinking we MIGHT not get him. I also spoke with his foster mom, and she said he hasn't had any shedding yet. But again, like someone pointed out, they may not know since he's still a puppy. She said he is SUCH a lover. That's my kind of dog. I can't wait to meet him tomorrow!!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Keeping fingers crossed for you . . . all sounds like he's meant to be YOURS!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am glad you are going to meet him. He is a great looking dog. I can't wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

He is so adorable. Good luck! Look forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Missy said:


> OMG- I just watched the video. He is a stunning boy! I love how he looks like he has lips! if he ends up too big for you...he would fit in well with my 20 + lb boys....LOL. what gorgeous coloring he has...I think he looks more like a Hav/Tibetian terrier mix then shi tzu. but what do I know...he reminds me a lot of Tritia's Bodie. I can't wait to hear about his meeting Miley.


Missy...one of my friends thought we should call him "Mick Jagger" (Jagger for short) because of his lips!! And you're the 2nd one that thinks he's got Tibetan Terrier in him. I see Hav too, although my eye isn't as trained as all you guys! I see some of Miley's expressions in his eyes. I hope he has Hav traits, cause I'm absolutely in love with the Havanese breed. Time will tell....


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Yep, he looks a LOT like Bodie. Minus the kind of human lips, lol.

I think I told you my cousin put an ap on him, but decided she wanted smaller. Her loss! 

Bodie as a puppy about that age


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My cousin is a Mick Jagger nut, so she named her little boy (the human kind) Jagger. I like the name.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh wow...Bodie is a handsome guy! Stuart Little does look a lot like Bodie!! Bodie has really long legs. How much does he weigh?? I LOVE his coloring!!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

irnfit said:


> My cousin is a Mick Jagger nut, so she named her little boy (the human kind) Jagger. I like the name.


Actually, Jagger isn't a bad name...we could call him Jag for short.
I guess we'll have to decide tomorrow when we meet him!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Yea, Bodie has pretty long legs. Looked more so as a puppy, before he turned into cousin IT, lol. Soooo much hair, this dog has.
It's Stuart's legs that remind me of Bodie. They seem long. He looks more Tibetan Terrier then Hav to me. Course, they look so much alike to some. 
No clue how much Bodie weighs. 18, 20 lbs??

Bodie's turned into quite a pretty boy, if I do say so myself 

my monitor is jacked up. so this may be too dark


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG Bodie is a pretty boy!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Well, I am a Jagger fan myself-- So I am all for calling him little Jag (especially since if he gets too big you are sending him to me...) Or how bout Tyler after steve tyler from arrowsmith also with big lips. I mean doesn't he just look like a rock star?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That is not a big dog. Look at his paws. As for size, Bailey was almost full grown at 6 months. He grew fast early on and then slowed down tremendously. He's a little bigger than Milo, but not much. I just watched Stuart's video and OMG is he cute, and sweet obviously, do you see the love in the eyes of everyone who touches him. Now go plan your trip and have fun!!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks Geri! Believe it or not, the encouragment here really helps my decision. Everytime I see his picture, my heart just melts. And his foster mom says he's full of energy, but the BIGGEST lover. I can't wait to meet him tomorrow. The time is ticking by so S-L-O-W-L-Y. How will I sleep tonight?!?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Tritia said:


> Yea, Bodie has pretty long legs. Looked more so as a puppy, before he turned into cousin IT, lol. Soooo much hair, this dog has.
> It's Stuart's legs that remind me of Bodie. They seem long. He looks more Tibetan Terrier then Hav to me. Course, they look so much alike to some.
> No clue how much Bodie weighs. 18, 20 lbs??
> 
> ...


From what -- a drop dead gorgeous puppy???


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Bodie is gorgeous . . . wow! And something about that second standing photo of him reminds me of a cute Dr. Seuss character LOL His coat is incredible! 

Renee . . . the Jagger name gets my vote! I mean, those sexy lips!!! And I do think Stuart may have Tibetan Terrier too (which, by the way, I understand does not shed either :whoo: )


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I did some reading on the Tibetan Terrier, since so many people think he may have some of that in him...the breed sounds a LOT like the havanese, just a little bigger dog. In fact they even used to herd, like the havanese. And they are jumpers. They don't even belong to the "terrier" family, technically. The site I checked out said the males are unusually loving...sounds like a Havanese. It's amazing...pictures of the Tibetan Terriers look so much like Havanese...they could be cousins. And I was also glad to read that they don't shed!! Improves my chances of having a non-shedder....

The only thing that makes me think he is truly part shih-tzu is that he has a liver colored nose, which dogbreedinfo says is common in "liver colored" shih tzus. Looks like havs and tibetan terriers have black noses.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Renee, Chocolate Havs and Blue Havs can have liver colored noses too. not sure about TT's. DOES IT MATTER? little Jagger is the just the cutest thing since sliced bread...I mean Bodie.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Missy~
How am I going to explain to the kids that "this gal on the Havanese forum is dead-set on the name Jagger for the puppy"??? Hee Hee...
I'll run it by the jury to see what they think....


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Renee said:


> I did some reading on the Tibetan Terrier, since so many people think he may have some of that in him...the breed sounds a LOT like the havanese, just a little bigger dog. In fact they even used to herd, like the havanese. And they are jumpers. They don't even belong to the "terrier" family, technically. The site I checked out said the males are unusually loving...sounds like a Havanese. It's amazing...pictures of the Tibetan Terriers look so much like Havanese...they could be cousins. And I was also glad to read that they don't shed!! Improves my chances of having a non-shedder....
> 
> The only thing that makes me think he is truly part shih-tzu is that he has a liver colored nose, which dogbreedinfo says is common in "liver colored" shih tzus. Looks like havs and tibetan terriers have black noses.


He doesn't look like a tzu at all to me, but if he is, the good news is that they don't shed either.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

He is adorable. I love Tibetan terriers the same as havs. Our Vinny is a 20 lb hav and I love his size. 
OMGosh, Bodie turned out gorgeous! I tried to steal him when he was a beautiful baby but look at him now! Wow.
I can't wait to see pics of Jag (or Stuart) when you get him home!!
Carole


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Well see Renee, now we are all calling him Jag. You just explain to the kids that you are re-living your youth with this puppy...LOL. (although you are probably too young for that one) 

Well if Jagger doesn't work with your kids...maybe something to do with hislong flowing golden hair...and stunning eyes...certainly we can come up with a name that expresses that. I just think this boy is going to be more of a stunner than cute when he grows up

Apollo
Angel
Sampson
August (gus) 

My favorite all time boy puppy name is Bo/Beau-- I so wish I had convinced DH to name Jasper that.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

How's it going and where are our pictures?!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

yes, i'm getting anxious!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Any news on Jagger . . . Tyler . . . Stuart????


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm waiting for pictures too....


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

me three!!! where is our rockstar?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I am so happy that you've likely got your new guy home with you! :whoo: When you have a sec....... pics, please. :biggrin1: 

Tritia, I will never tire of seeing pics of your beautiful Brodie.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

:bump2: Any news yet?? :ear:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Waiting PATIENTLY for info on Stuart Little...
:biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I hope everything is OK Renee? hopefully you are just in puppy heaven.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Yea, hope things are ok. I saw she was on right before 8 tonight.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Just checking in for an update....


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's gorgeous! They all are though, I've been banned from Petfinder.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Ann, You've been banned because you got Murphy! So lucky. 

Any news on Stu?


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

We brought our new puppy home Saturday. I would have posted sooner, but couldn't get the pics to download last night. We have officially named him "Copper". (SORRY MISSY!) Guess I couldn't talk the kids into naming their puppy after a rock star that's as old as their Grandpa! This guy is SO well behaved. We've had no accidents in the house. We found out he is a good jumper. He cleared a gate that I have a hard time getting over! But we've taken the gates down, because of him having no accidents. Miley LOVES him...won't leave him alone. He'd be content just to chew on his bully stick, but she's gotta poke and prod at him. She's also trying to get win position as "Alpha" too. As laid back as he is, I'm sure she'll win. I'm still a little concerned about the shedding, but I think I'm "overthinking" that. I'm going to get him groomed this week...I bet he's never been brushed. Hopefully that will help.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Renee . . . YAY :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Welcome home, Copper!!!

So glad all is going well . . . the look on your daughter's face says it all.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> He's gorgeous! They all are though, I've been banned from Petfinder.


Ann~
Sounds like you've had an eventful weekend too! Your new puppy is SOOO cute!! At least he's still little and you can get that "puppy breath". Copper doesn't seem like a puppy. In fact, he's so well behaved, DH wonders how old he really is. 
Oh....and I've been banned from Petfinder as well.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations, he is a cutie and your kids are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL Renee! We'll have to live through others photos from now on I guess.

"Copper" is beautiful, love his color! I'm glad to hear that Miley is happy with him as well. Very cute photos!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Copper is gorgeous. Reminds me of Bodie.

I'll bet it is nice to have a new dog that is housebroken.
Glad they are getting along together. It takes a few days to have everyone settle in to their new positions in the pack.
Your kids look so happy.
Congrats!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Congratulations! I love Copper's coat! Would love to see pics after he gets pampered at the groomer...


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Copper is beautiful and it looks like he's going to be happy at your house! Congratulations!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

sooo cute!! and yep, I totally see Bodie in that guy.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations! Welcome Cooper


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Copper is really stunning! Glad to hear things are going well. Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome, Copper! What a beautiful boy! It'll be fun to read about he and Miley get along together!

You kids are cute, too!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Renee, I was getting worried....I thought maybe something went wrong, and he didn't come home with you. I'm so happy for you that he did. Copper is beautiful! And it looks like he and Miley are getting along great. 

Hearing these two feel good stories (yours and Ann's) just kinda makes Monday easier to deal with. I can't help smiling reading your stories and seeing your pictures 

Oh, and your kids are adorable too!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice comments! I needed the encouragement this morning, as I was wondering what the heck I was thinking adding another dog to the family. It's kind of overwhelming at first, but I'm sure things will be "normal" after a week or 2. Copper did try humping Miley a few times when we first brought him home. I firmly told him no and took him outside by himself. He didn't do it at all yesterday. If she turns out to be the alpha dog, is he less likely to hump?? 

I also have to figure out the feeding...he wolfs down his food, but Miley has always been a "grazer". I leave her food out and she just eats here and there. Can't now, because Copper will eat anything that's left in the bowl. I'm sure she'll figure it out after a few days. Should they each have their own food bowl, or should they share??

I'm sure those are the first of a few million questions I'll have about owning 2 dogs. 
This is a new experience for me...


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Dusty is my alpha and never humps. Indie humps Dusty all the time. I think it's fine to tell Copper "no" and stop him from doing it. He will eventually get the idea that you don't allow that particular behavior.

As far as feeding, I feed mine measured amounts in separate bowls twice a day. If you feed them together it will be hard to tell if they are getting the proper amount of food, and you are more likely to have food fights. Dusty used to not always finish her food. Once we added a second dog, Dusty eats everything in her bowl, every time. Try feeding them in crates or separated somehow for a while until you see how things will go. Miley will get the idea and eat when she has food if she knows it will disappear if she doesn't eat it. 

We love having two dogs. Give yourself and the dogs time to adjust (a couple of months anyway) and I bet you will love it too! Copper is beautiful by the way. I love the chocolate lips! Dusty has those too. They look very human!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Cooper is beautiful! I definitely think he looks like a Tibetan Terrier... they're a great breed.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Both of mine are good eaters, but I feed them seperately in their crates. My breeder does this too so that she is sure all of the dogs are eating. If Miley hasn't eaten all of her food, you can leave her in the crate for a short period of time until she has a chance to eat. She will learn.

I will be honest with you and tell you we were very overwhelmed initially with the two dogs. Brady was 2 and a half when we got Dugan and we were beyond all the puppy antics. Brady got a little nasty with Dugan a few times and we were afraid he might hurt him. Within weeks, it all worked itself out and the two boys are best of friends. Now, we can't imagine life without the two of them. Just be patient and it will all come together.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Copper is a beautiful dog, great addition to the family.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

CONGRATS!! He is soooooo cute!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Lina said:


> Cooper is beautiful! I definitely think he looks like a Tibetan Terrier... they're a great breed.


Lina~
After reading about the Tibetan Terrier, it wouldn't surprise me if that's what he was. Especially after looking at his front paws. They are not at all like Miley's. They look more like a lion's paw, the way it is shaped (smaller though!) And when he "bats" at something, it looks like a cat's paw too. The breed sounds so close to the Havanese. I'm sure we'll enjoy him, whatever he is! But it would be nice to know his exact history, just so I know his natural tendencies....

DAJ's Mom & Brady's mom...thanks for the feeding tips. That helps me a LOT!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Huge congratulations on getting Copper Renee! How exciting!
I'm so glad to know that "Stuart Little" went to a good home!

It's great that everyone is getting along well and that there haven't been any accidents!

Beverly


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Renee, no apologies needed. Cooper is home and is perfect with your perfectly adorable children and Miley. I have been dying to check into this thread all day. and hoped for pictures. Man is he adorable. I think maybe my third (if there ever is a third) should be a TT since i have gone absolutely ga ga over this little guy and Bodie.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Renee, we've already felt overwhelmed too! I told DH that it felt like bringing home a new baby when you already have one at home. (We've only been together for 5 years, married for a little over 2 and he didn't have kids.) I'm so worried that Scooter will feel slighted or jealous but at the same time I want to be sure Murphy gets enough love and attention. We're so worried that we'll do something wrong!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Ann, I know the feeling...it's hard to make sure you're giving both of them attention. If we're playing with Copper, Miley looks at us as if to say "Hey, *I'M* the baby, not him!" and budges in on the attention. She'll adjust to having to share the attention. She gets a full-time buddy in return...

I just looked up pictures of Tibetan Terriers....same paws that he has. I'll have to take a picture of them to show you what I'm talking about. The Tibetan Terrier sounds like a wonderful breed too. It will be interesting to compare with the Havanese!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Here is a close-up of Copper's paws...
See what I mean? Doesn't look like Havanese...more like Tibetan Terrier.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh Copper is so gorgeous. What a coat. Yes I too say Tibetan Terrier. He has such a sweet face. 

I would feed in separate bowls. 

congrats on your new baby. They will work it out.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Renee-We're feeding from separate plates but on the same mat. They stand side by side but Murphy inhales his so he's done faster. Then we pick him up and take him to the family room so Scooter can finish in peace. Murphy is a chow hound!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OOOOHHHHHHH!! Copper is gorgeous and I LOVE his name! TT's have flat feet - for climbing mountains in Tibet apparently - and it looks like Copper has those. I hope he doesn't lose those long locks of his. He's beautiful ! sigh........... I'm in love. 

All the advice on feeding is what I would have said too. Ricky gobbles his meal up, no matter what it is, Sammy takes his sweet time and often doesn't even start to eat until later. It's a challenge, but we've got a "system" that seems to work o.k. lol


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness Renee - that is one GORGEOUS pup!! You guys are so lucky!!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Congratulations on Copper...he's a gorgeous boy! :biggrin1:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OMGosh, he is gorgeous! And well behaved too? You and Cooper are very blessed!
Carole


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

He is so adorable. I can't imagine how somebody could have given him up!


----------

